# Homemade nubber!



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

Wooo HOOOOOO!!!! No more burned fingertips, or fumbled nubs!

A buddy of mine, at one time, made pens as gifts. he had a couple "failed" projects laying around, and let me dig through them. I made this out of a fountain pen blank that was discarded because the woods don't match.

I took out the pen guts, and plugged the hole with an ebony Cello tuning peg, and cut it off. Then I drilled two holes in the ebony and took some piano wire, sharpened to a point and stuck it in the holes.

VIOLA! Nubber!

Tried it out for the first time today with a PIF Romeo Y Julieta and had great success. Best part, the points are protected, and it is about the same size as a cigar, so it fits nicely in the Herfador.





































Sorry for the shitty cell phone pics, my real camea is on the fritz.


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

+1 resourcefulness


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice + Classy look.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOL. I thought it was a pen blank and a corn on the cob handle.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> LOL. I thought it was a pen blank and a corn on the cob handle.


Essentially that's exactly what it is. :lol:


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

What do they say, "Necessity is the mother of invention"? Looks awesome! Well done! BZ to you!

Doc


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

NICE JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Nicely done Dan, infact when I go back to Ottawa for Christmas I bet I have some knock off Montblanc pens from one of my trips to china (bargening with the bootleg vendors is so fun I always end up with a ton of shit that just ends up in a drawer when I get back) I'm gonna see if any of them is a fountain pen and if I can't follow your lead.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I'm thinking I need some corn handles.....time for a trip to the Dolla Sto!


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

That is awesome man great job. It has style and function.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks Great - Now you have me thinking about what I can scrounge up around my shop to make one of my own that will fit in my Herf-a-Dor.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

awesome! i used to turn a lot of pens as well.. might have to steal some ideas from ya!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Good Idea!!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Looks great...but did you cut that stick a bit deep?


----------



## PCH (Nov 30, 2012)

Perfect and classy!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

That looks really good! Great job


----------

